# Dads Christmas quilt!



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I was inspired by others quilts on here, and decided to try to make my dad a disappearing nine patch quilt for christmas. I am so happy with how fast it worked up! So here it is! Still needs a border, batting backing and binding and quilting lol, but the piecing is done!

I hope these links work, I still cannot post attachments, and am new to picassa

https://picasaweb.google.com/114983474542266102409/November92012#5808767797497940370

https://picasaweb.google.com/114983474542266102409/November92012#5808767757285913378


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

The links don't work. Your handiwork sounds beautiful. Would love to see it.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I fixed it. I think I had them set so only I could see them, lol that dosent help anyone.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice my dad would have loved that.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nicely done and great color choices! Your dad will love it!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you, I hope so. His favorite color is blue, but I couldnt find any that spoke to me. I did find one I love that I will buy for the backing, but dark green colors picked me lol and the other two, the ladies at the fabric store helped me choose. I was there over 2hours just staring at the bolts with my eyes blurred lol.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Your quilt is lovely. I really like the disappearing nine patch -- it looks good in both scrappy and controlled. I'm sure your dad will love it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That's pretty. I love green.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice1 I bet he'll love it!
Heidi


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you I hope so. So, Sister and Dad are done. Mom still to go, I have a few ideas but nothing solid, other than it will be applique. And If I have time (and hopefully I will) I would like to make at least one, if not one each for my MIL and FIL.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I Love the green !!!!!!!!!!!!
Your Dad is a Blessd man !!!!
bopeep


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just beautiful! Your dad will be so blessed by his creative and talented daughter.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That's a great job!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That sure is very nice. I'm sure your Dad will love it.

Good luck on getting everything else you listed, done to your time table.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I know your Dad will love it! looks awesome with the greens =)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful! I know he will cherish it.


----------

